

The mobile data apocalypse, and what it means to you - mcantelon
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2009/11/mobile-data-apocalypse-and-what-it.html

======
Hexstream
"It's also possible to create some APIs that would tell a website how much
bandwidth is available to it, so the developer could adjust its features
accordingly."

Interesting.

